# Crossing State Line



## Rkaino21 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Been lurking the site for a little while, and decided to make an account and ask a few questions. I'm 24 years old and I recently graduated from Umass Lowell, and have gone back home to New York. Ultimately, I wish to leave New York behind and pursue a law enforcement career in Massachusetts, if possible anywhere in the Lowell to Boston area. I'm curious if anyone has any tips for crossing the state line? I have enough money put away to travel, so should I move into the state first and get residency? Any help would greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

Take tests in both states, whichever one gives you more options, go there. Far be it from me to crap on your hopes and dreams, but it's a long shot in Mass. If you are hell bent on it, move here ASAP.


----------



## Rkaino21 (Jul 1, 2011)

I was thinking that would be the answer. Thanks for being up front about it, even if I have to take some $12 an hour, 9-5 job until I can find something moving seems like the thing to do. I figure I'm young enough to make a move now, when I don't have any obligations to anyone. Thanks again!


----------



## acassisi70 (Jun 10, 2011)

well UMass Lowell just posted that they are looking for 3 Campus Police officers..apply there..campus security is a great starting point...then u can go off to town or state police, whichever u are looking..it is a good idea to get hired by a college or University for work history, plus they do a great deal of training that u will use outside the campus setting. If you choose to look in MA, just know that they just did their Civil Service test for PD's in April and you would need to find out when it happens again...Also, if you have enough money to travel then I would suggest apply to every security/police/corrections in MA..hope to hear how u make out! Any questions, definitely message me here!


----------



## acassisi70 (Jun 10, 2011)

well good luck and hope it works out for you!!!!! :teeth_smile:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I'm curious if anyone has any tips for crossing the state line?



View attachment 2345


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

acassisi70 said:


> well UMass Lowell just posted that they are looking for 3 Campus Police officers..apply there..campus security is a great starting point...then u can go off to town or state police, whichever u are looking..it is a good idea to get hired by a college or University for work history, plus they do a great deal of training that u will use outside the campus setting. If you choose to look in MA, just know that they just did their Civil Service test for PD's in April and you would need to find out when it happens again...Also, if you have enough money to travel then I would suggest apply to every security/police/corrections in MA..hope to hear how u make out! Any questions, definitely message me here!


You realize that you both complimented and insulted campus law enforcement in the same post? You mentioned the job posting for 3 Campus Police Officers then called it campus security. Also, some of the great deal of training is used inside the campus setting. Jus sayin.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I love the stares I get from people when I say there are very few police jobs in this state and all departments including campus have processes and academies and training. It's not like you sign up run you and then hand you a plastic bag with a badge, gun, spare magazines, cuffs and a retention holster and a charge card for the local police supply store.


----------

